# Claremont Concord RR



## marti427 (Feb 18, 2013)

This short line is interesting to me and as I'm currently away from NH until at least October, is there anyone that live in the area that could tell me any more about the short line?

I've found a great bit of info from pictures and the EagleLeaf website but still curious about what cars come in besides hoppers for salt and other material and have a few overhead shots showing a NS boxcar at the lumber yard and a BC Rail boxcar as well but didn't know if anything else came thru like flats or centerbeams for lumber or gondolas for other things. The map on Eagleleaf looks like a track goes into the Plains Rd storage building but couldn't tell from Bing Maps or Google Earth. As does anyone have or could take a picture of the rail dock unloading/loading platform at Mulberry Street and tell me a little more about it? And a bit curious of the EagleLeaf Westboro Yard in West Lebanon.

Any help would be great as this is my theme on my short switching layout that will be put into my NECR layout once I have the space. And unfortunately I can be anal about details sometimes which isn't always the best thing to be in this hobby :eyes: so any added info onto my research would be great.


----------

